# Aurora / Dash super mod headers



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Anyone make resin headers & bumpers for the aurora super-modified?

I was working with Bruce Gavins on this but then he died, so was wondering if anyone else found a source.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well, DASH had a series of the complete bodies in kit form and completed.
I still have some of the complete bodies.
I also thought one of the bigger after market body manufacturers (like RRR) had them too (maybe NuRora?)!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah RRR wants $8 per side. 

I have complete Dash mods I paid about $5 for, but not super interested in parting them out just for headers.

Might be time to get an alumilite kit again.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I think Parts Pig was making them


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I make the headers for the regular hot rods. On the Supers the headers and crash bars were one piece. Very difficult to cast! pig


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

go to jag hobbies on ebay 
he sells 3 complete bodys with free shipping for $24
I think that's a nice price for quality chrome plated plastic parts .. 
the parts come off really ez 
just cut off the melt spots on the inside of the body that hold them on..


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Could someone post me some pics of these headers you all are talking about? I like pitchurs


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is a pic of the Hot Rod headers that I make .........below that are pics of "other" headers that I make. Several types are not pictured. Hope this helps. pig


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

go look on ebay 

(3) Dash Motorsports Super Modified HO Slot Car Body Kits $24.
Item: 181168010902 seller jaghobbies


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Click the link below and it will take you to Jaghobbies EBAY listings.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...op=1&_sasl=+jaghobbies&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great variety of headers there piggy!!!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great variety of headers there piggy!!!


Yes that is quite the assortment. Maybe HookerPig instead of PartsPig would be more suitable.


----------

